# Critical Skills Query - Letter of deportation & Validity of Passport by Employer



## More (12 mo ago)

Good day All,

is there another alternative/ substitute instead of having an employer writing a letter of deportation and letter of validity of passport in order to apply for a critical skills visa ? or thats the only way ?

Many thanks


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

More said:


> Good day All,
> 
> is there another alternative/ substitute instead of having an employer writing a letter of deportation and letter of validity of passport in order to apply for a critical skills visa ? or thats the only way ?
> 
> Many thanks


Hi, 
Isn't it now for you to apply for a Critical Skills Visa you must have a job offer letter as they now say its nolonger an employment seeking visa...check dha and vfsglobal websites, as such I'd think if a company gives u an offer then it shouldn't be too difficult to get them to give you a letter of undertaking as well...just my thought but for clarity I advice you to visit websites and email them. I've always gotten replies fairly quickly.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

More said:


> Good day All,
> 
> is there another alternative/ substitute instead of having an employer writing a letter of deportation and letter of validity of passport in order to apply for a critical skills visa ? or thats the only way ?
> 
> Many thanks


Unfortunately there is no other way. You just need to speak to your employer to make them agree to do those letters.


----------

